# Torr Vale Water Tunnels into Mill - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 9, 2012)

I've known about these for a while but I always seem to fail

The entrance and the british weather has a lot to do with the fails







The mill above is now a live site and the gates are locked and have CCTV pointed at them.

Looking at the water level and I figured it was do able so went for it, half way across the river looked pretty and I considered getting the camera out for a pic from the middle of the weir but decided that it was too cold to go for a swim and carried on.

the bottom arch is back filled as is the other side o it only left two ways in 

here are the tunnel pics.











I love the reflection on this 





The small square you can see at the end is just big enough to crawl through and leads into the mill





The opening lead into this single room with just one door out that was sealed up 






piled up machinery and crates of cotton 





one of the battered looms










Thanks for looking ​


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2012)

You lucky lad Paul what an Aladins cave,great photos.


----------



## The Archivist (May 9, 2012)

A sealed room! I've always wanted to find one of them. Excellent find and well done for persisting, top stuff.


----------

